# 1958 Murray Speed Flite



## needcoffee (Jul 22, 2014)

I recently got this from a pawn shop in north suburban Chicago. They wanted $400 (ridiculous). I kept emailing the guy and asking him questions etc. I finally went to see it and ended up getting it for less than a third of his asking price. He said an 85 year guy brought it in and said he bought it new. He must have kept it inside under a cover. No rust at all. There are some scratches from it being 56 years old. All I really had to do was to get rid of the blackwalls he had on it and lube it up a bit and tighten and adjust some things including  the 2 speed Bendix hub and that shifts perfectly too. The head light works as well.
 The green color just screams 1950's and looks even better in person.
The Libertyville license plate I had for years and was waiting for a good bike to put it on. 
Click on the youtube link below to see the iMovie I made with ALOT more pictures. You can pause any picture to study it more if you like. Now when anyone does a Google search for this model, this will come up as a really nice video document of the bike.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7GfYezG-H0


----------



## whitefiretiger (Jul 22, 2014)

That's beautiful.
I've just recently stumbled onto some old Murray bikes and find I like them quite a bit.
This one is unbelievable; with my 59 was even 1/3 as nice as yours.


----------



## PtJudeRI (Jul 24, 2014)

What a fantastic survivor.  Good luck, enjoy the bike, its quite a find.  I am picking up my repainted '59 Sonic Flite today, after a few loooong years of it being a back burner project.  All I need now is to find a new set of those fantastic rear reflectors, and Im golden.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 26, 2014)

SWEET! I don't recall ever seeing a green one before!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

*very Nice!!*

These with the 2 speed hubs are nice riders. I think the ones I've seen were kickback Bendix 3 band hubs though....interesting. 
And I agree with Adam, I have seen this color before.
And it does look like it was stored in a bubble. Too find any Murray from this era with no scratches is rare in deed.
The fork arrow darts and rear rack graphics are amazing. And the red rocket tip reflectors are always chipped or scratched but, clearly not on the one.


----------



## Roger seyler (Jan 25, 2018)

needcoffee said:


> I recently got this from a pawn shop in north suburban Chicago. They wanted $400 (ridiculous). I kept emailing the guy and asking him questions etc. I finally went to see it and ended up getting it for less than a third of his asking price. He said an 85 year guy brought it in and said he bought it new. He must have kept it inside under a cover. No rust at all. There are some scratches from it being 56 years old. All I really had to do was to get rid of the blackwalls he had on it and lube it up a bit and tighten and adjust some things including  the 2 speed Bendix hub and that shifts perfectly too. The head light works as well.
> The green color just screams 1950's and looks even better in person.
> The Libertyville license plate I had for years and was waiting for a good bike to put it on.
> Click on the youtube link below to see the iMovie I made with ALOT more pictures. You can pause any picture to study it more if you like. Now when anyone does a Google search for this model, this will come up as a really nice video document of the bike.



I just purchasd this bikes twin. I had the exact bike my parents purchased for me in 1958.  I am only missing the headlight and original pedals.  Not as nice as yours, but a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Roger seyler (Jan 25, 2018)

Roger seyler said:


> I just purchasd this bikes twin. I had the exact bike my parents purchased for me in 1958.  I am only missing the headlight and original pedals.  Not as nice as yours, but a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 26, 2018)

Great color!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 26, 2018)

Great find! It is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## needcoffee (Feb 18, 2018)

What a cool photo. What a cool bike. The color is called Flamboyant Green.  Have fun with it!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 28, 2018)




----------

